# z31 turbo



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

About how fast do the z31's go? Turbo and non turbo? Stock. What is their horsepower?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Nissan 300ZX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Amazing? Maybe not...


----------



## Paul S. z31 (Aug 12, 2008)

personally, my is stock and turbo and i've gone 125 and had plenty left to go but stopped because the front end was lifting a lot and the steering became super light. Stock turbos are pushing 200hp with about 250 ft bs i think, brand new.


----------

